# 8 years old and falling down



## Keyus (Sep 11, 2009)

In the past couple weeks I have witnessed my 8 yr old GSD fall for no reason. He's just been walking in the living room and it's like his front legs collapse on him. Anyone had any experience with this?

Jill


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I would def take him to the Vet. It could be DM, but then it could be other things that only a Vet could diagnosis. Please keep us posted and let us know how its going.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Definitely see the vet. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh yes.. please get to vet. It might be DM but you should have noticed other things first with DM, like curling of the toes when walking.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

thyroid, tick disease, DM, a disk that requires a chiropractic adjustment -- could be a number of things....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

His front legs? That's different isn't it?

Welcome to the site. I hope we are able to help you work with your vets to get him well!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, the front legs I'm not inclined to think DM but neck, then tick disease, then maybe thyroid, maybe in that order. I know there are things I would be overlooking. Bad elbows?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

as lisa mentioned my first thought was a disc issue in the neck, that will effect the front limbs, cause weakness, etc. a vet can probably manipulate the area and if suspected will do an x-ray. definitely get it checked ASAP. i won't even mention DM, really hoping its not that.


----------

